
Robert Pirsig, Author of ‘Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance,’ Dies at 88 - curtis
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/24/books/robert-pirsig-dead-wrote-zen-and-the-art-of-motorcycle-maintenance.html
======
m_alexgr
Amazing talent. Unfortunate that many only know of the Zen book. His second
book, Lila, which expands on the "Metaphysics of Quality" has much to offer.

------
palad1n
“And what is good, Phaedrus,

And what is not good—

Need we ask anyone to tell us these things?”

